# travel insurance yes or no?



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you always book travel insurance when going over to Europe, I would have said yes definatly but my other half doesnt think so. some of you must have some horror stories to change his mind.

Lin


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have travel insurance with our home insurance and our bank account.

Directline

Co op bank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

Hello

YES. Please take out cover. Even if not for losses, ensure you have medical provision.

You recall I went to Italy in January, and a colleague came with me in the motorhome, and flew home a few days later. Shortly after getting off the aircraft at Leeds, he was rushed to hospital with a collapsed lung. The lad is only 24.

If that had happened at Garda - OK - he would have been treated - but what about the cost of a private car or air ambulance. Enough said.

DO NOT SINK THE SHIP FOR THE PRICE OF A BUCKET OF TAR

I also worked overseas years ago within the coach tour industry - I have seen enough problems caused by no insurance.

Russell


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Absolutely YES


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

The reciprocal care agreement we have with the rest of europe falls far short of the NHS we receive here at home, the main aspect of care away from the UK is to stabilise the injury and then your on your own, ie back injury, satabilise set in plaster and then who pays for your stay in hospital or repariation home ,you do,and you will need an air/road ambulance if your sporting a plaster cast that prevents normal seating in a car or comercial air craft or if your insured after a battle the insurance Co, so you pays your monie as thay say
Geo


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

We're just starting to look into the travel insurance bit with the intention of spending October to April in France / Spain / Portugal - does anyone have any experience of getting travel insurance for a 7 or 8 months trip? All the ones I've looked at so far have been for much shorter stays. We have a 12 month policy with Trailfinders which will expire in January (we took it out for all the short holidays we've had this year since we retired!!). Even that stipulates quite a short trip at any one time. Would appreciate some advice on this one!

Cheers

Marie and Rex
 :? :?:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

Hi

A lot of the travel firms targetting the student market offer annual policies without time restrctions. Have a word with Sta Travel (It really is spelt STA). There are branches all over the place.

Russell


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Travel insurance*

Yes, but my brother who travels the world never does so.

His argument, which I think is soundly based, is that insurance companies work out the risk and price their products accordingly. The lower the price, the less likely there is a significant risk. Insurers are in business to make a profit so with a few exceptional loss leaders, would price their travel insurance to make a profit.

So my brother does not see the point of lining the pockets of insurers when the risk is low.

However, my brother is almost retired (self employed), single with no dependents, cash and asset rich. He has more than enough money to cover any likely loss he incurs even substantial health bills.

If like me, you cannot afford to take the risk, no matter how small, take out cover!


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Having had a heart attack 20 years ago, now a diabetic, (tablet controlled) and over 66 years of age, no one will insure me. Should I give up my travels? bugger that. Stan


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

For the little amount it costs I think it is worth the peace of mind :wink: 
Try www.moneysupermarket.com they sort you out the best deals around.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Certainly when you are over 65 it is difficult without the inevitable loading. I am 62 my hubby is 68, Saga quoted £275.00 Annual multi trip, 90 days, which i thought was dear as the premium last year was only £170.00. However Rias have quoted me £205.00, which is better. We have no medical history, and take no tablets. Seems you get penalised for being old and healthy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Funny, I am sure last time this came up most said it was a waste of money, I always get insured.

Ralph


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Having both worked and lived overseas in numerous European countries I can promise you that holiday insurance is essential. I have lived in Rhodes, Kos, Benidorm & Fuerteventura and can assure you from experience that the private medical facilities are far superior to the government funded ones.

I always use Insure and Go http://www.insureandgo.com they do an annual insurance for a family for £50 for ther top package, they do other levels of cover but I promise you it will be well worth the money. Check for exclusions, such as pre existing conditions. Also always carry the new form (can't recall what its called but is the new version of the E111) form just incase you get caught out somewhere that there are no private medical facilities available. Your insurance should cover you for flights home, with medical aid if someone needs it, i.e a nurse will accompany the injured party. Also should provide hotel accomodation for the other persons travelling with the injured party. Private health care is generally much better than the state hospitals and I could tell you some real horror stories about people who have been unlucky enough to end up in some of the state hospitals but will spare you the details.

I have used insure and go myself and found them very helpful. There are probably others but check what is included. When I took out cover I paid a small amount extra to include things such as scuba diving, riding a moped overseas etc. I think it was about £5 extra for the year or some such sum. It's also common for there to be some sort of clause that says you pay the first £100 of the claim however I think if you talk to insure and go they will do it whereby they pay the full claim. Another thing to bear in mind is that some medical places will want payment from you and then for you to claim back from your insurer, others will be happy to deal direct with the insurer, especially if they are a known company (the insurer that is).

Insurance companies also tend to have local agents in different countries who act as translaters between you and the Doctors, if not they have medically trained staff on the phone to talk to the Doctors and relay information to you. This can make a huge difference should you find yourself in hospital with no idea what is going on.

Hope that helps. Anyone has any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I dont bother when I go to France to be honest. I have some cover provided by my banks debit card but not sure what it covers. If you are worried about it take the insurance for definate otherwise treat it as any other insurance and make a cost/benefit judgement.

I have now stopped taking any insurance simply because I have insured everything possible in the past and never claimed once. The amount I have saved in the last 3 years is pretty astonishing and would cover pretty much any catastrophe barring my house burning down (which is still covered)

I personally look at insurance as a gamble, can you afford to lose xyz if not insure it.

Medical cover in France is amazing and it is covered under the EU regulations so I don't bother. If I break down in France I have the vehicle recovery plan. If I get robbed in France I have access to my bank to cancel cards etc and organise additional money. Therefore I don't bother with insurance..

Guessing I am going to be flamed for this one  

Personal choice based on risk assesment but for me no.

Karl


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Travel insurance is absolutely essential and invaluable for us 2 years ago on a holiday to Tenerife.Mark then aged 11 started to be sick on the plane on the way out,he gradually deteriorated and 2 days later had an operation to remove an inflamed appendix at the hospital in Los Cristianos.

One phone call back to the UK emergency claims line and everything was taken care of.I was insured with Barclay's who I can highly recommend.The holiday was ruined and he recovered just in time for the return journey 10 days later,in fact he got his fitness to fly certificate signed by the doctor the day before we flew back.

A stressful time was made easier by the Barclays claim dept.they even set up a phone line in hospital as Sharon had to stay there with Mark because he was under 12 years old.They also rang the hospital regularly to check everything was ok.

Apart from the considerable medical bill they also paid for holiday curtailment and hospitalisation of 2 people for 5 nights.The most important thing though was that he made a full recovery.I would never travel abroad without the security of travel insurance,you may never need it but when we did it was a huge relief that everything went smoothly.

Steve


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have friends /family who have used "Help the Aged" for insurance for the older end of the travelling fraternity with amazing prices. I do not have the "qoutes" at hand so am reluctant to use my memory of the figures but perhaps worthwile checling with them?

Geoff


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you for all your input, I think we will take out insurance for the year and be done with it. better to be safe than sorry.


----------

